# Outdoor Prop using Maestro Servo Controller?



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Hey everyone I have a little different idea this time, in that I have....no idea. What I have are odds and ends servowise that I have collected over the years that I would like to put to use. I have EFX TEK Prop-1's , Picaxe, and even a Arduino Uno R3 here unused. I continue to struggle with building a replica of the Madame Leota tombstone (Can't get eyelids to work!), but even if I did I still have a lot of leftover servos and controllers. As I search the web I really can't find a lot of detailed directions on building a servo controlled prop for outdoor use. I would like to use these Mini Maestro servo controllers I picked up from Pololu, in a prop that hopefully uses no more than 3 servos. It can even be a small prop that I could bring inside during the night or bad weather. Thanks for any help or guidance you can provide.


----------



## brd813 (Nov 29, 2012)

What is your theme? That would be a significant factor on the advice you may get. 

I'll throw one out How about 3 singing skulls, or 2 skulls telling jokes.

Bill


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Check out my Youtube channel and Halstaff's Youtube channel. We both use Picaxe extensively. I have used the Pololu mini Maestro, great little units, easy to use, especially if you have limited programming experience. Dionicia12 did a great tutorial on the Madame Leota 
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC83fdb-ksn1o_mciTY2RAGQ
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCKKBTwYyVYxkpa0_9pqQ13A


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Its a Haunted Mansion theme to our haunt, and I've been following Dionicia's Madame Leota tombstone, but I don't know if she ever finished the project. I'd like to think her problem is the same as mine ( figuring out the eyelids)


----------

